# Anyone ever smoked a Brigham?



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone ever smoked one? 
Looking to buy my first pipe and really don't much about the pastime. These have a neat rock maple filter system and they're made just down the road in Toronto.
I like the look of a straight versus a bent, so I'm leaning that way. 
Also thinking of starting with a non-aero figuring it will be closer to cigars. Am I wrong?

http://www.brighampipes.com


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Their filtering system is intriguing, where unlike most other filters, it appears you can still push a cleaner down the stem into the bowl if it's still smoking too wet.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Give it a try. I'd love to hear how it smokes


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds neat! I've never heard of them before, but they look alright. Although they don't specify what kind of briar they use, only that it's the "highest quality..." How much are they selling for?


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

nimravus01 said:


> Sounds neat! I've never heard of them before, but they look alright. Although they don't specify what kind of briar they use, only that it's the "highest quality..." How much are they selling for?


They use a dot system (one to three) on the older models and retail for about $50 to $250.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a nice estate 2 dot #213 that is a real good puffer. Looks neat with a rusticated finish on the bottom and smooth on top. You can't really tell it's filtered when smoking, I would recommend buying one............:tu


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have a three dot billard that I got off ebay.. no filter.....its a great smoker. Can get a few from ebay at around $10-$25.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

GWN - going with a straight pipe is a MUST for the ultra cool look of hip-yet-aloof sophistication:tu


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

EvanS said:


> GWN - going with a straight pipe is a MUST for the ultra cool look of hip-yet-aloof sophistication:tu


Yeah, but then its gotta be a canadian or a billiard. Bing and other cool pipe smokers of that time period didn't smoke bulldogs or any other such shape.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

EvanS said:


> GWN - going with a straight pipe is a MUST for the ultra cool look of hip-yet-aloof sophistication:tu


That's me, hip and aloof. Or does everyone call me a hipster doufus? Ah, close enough.


----------

